# Fuente de amplificadores valvulares



## cardozom (Ago 27, 2013)

Alguien sabe el motivo por que en los amplificadores valvulares de guitarra, los transformadores de alimentación el lugar de llevar por ejemplo 375 volts Ca y un puente rectificador  de cuatro diodos son diseñados con transformadores de 375 + 375 con punto medio y un rectificador de onda completa de dos diodos (Por ejemplo marshall)? Es algún motivo de rendimiento o ruido o algo asi ?? En que me cambiaría si al mismo amplificador lo alimento con un trafo de solo 375 CA y un puente rectificador de 4 diodos ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

No cambia en nada .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2013)

Los transformadores con punto medio para valvulares provienen de las propias válvulas rectificadoras que estaban constituidas por 2 diodos.
Era mas complicado colocar 2 válvulas rectificadoras dobles, una positiva y la otra negativa que colocar un transformador con punto medio.


----------



## cardozom (Sep 2, 2013)

Y hoy con los diodos de estado solido por que motivo lo harían ??? no tiene menor rendimiento acaso un rectificador de onda completa con dos diodos (de estado solido) frente a uno de cuatro ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

No , es lo mismo !

Solo que con 4 díodos tendrás 0,7 V menos


----------



## LUCHOMACK (Sep 18, 2017)

con  respecto  al rendimiento    en ambos casos, tanto  para  punto medio      como  sin punto,     utilizo el mismo  calibre  de hilo  para  bobinar  en ambos casos  para  obtener  el mismo  resultado sin perdidas?   o  en el transformador  sin punto  tengo que usar  un calibre  mayor?uno  es mas ruidoso  que el otro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2017)

Todos los bobinados conducen la misma corriente , sólo que con punto medio  conduce *la mitad del tiempo* , así que podría  bobinarse con la mitad *de la sección* (no del diámetro).

Además hay una cuestión de espacio , el de punto medio llevaría el doble de espiras que el simple , si el alambre es muy grueso , puede que no quepa.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2017)

Una de las ventajas que al ser la mitad de la sección el alambre es más fino y si bien tienen el doble de bobinado, en la práctica ocupa menos espacio.
De echo es un artilugio cuando un bobinado no entra en determinado espacio desdoblarlo para que entre


----------

